# Localisation



## timbx33 (7 Avril 2011)

J'ai un iPad 2 32go wifi. Je viens de comprendre qu'il fallait que je charge MobileMe pour disposer du système de localisation. Est-ce bien le cas pour vous ?


----------



## Thr_ju (7 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Non tu n'es pas obligé de t'abonner à MobileMe. Tu peux aussi t'identifier avec ton Apple ID.


----------



## timbx33 (7 Avril 2011)

c'est l'abonnement gratuit de mobile me. sinon, connaissez-vous skyhoop ?


----------



## Thr_ju (7 Avril 2011)

Euh je ne pense pas qu'il existe un abonnement gratuit à MobileMe.


----------



## timbx33 (7 Avril 2011)

bien sur que oui ! renseignes toi. cependant, mobileme ne sert à ce moment là que pour la localisation. tu actives directement le compte depuis ton ipad. si tu as des doutes, appelle un conseiller apple. c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai fait pour ne pas avoir de surprises !


----------



## Arlequin (7 Avril 2011)

pour localiser son ipad depuis un autre iDevice iOs > c'est par là

pour localiser depuis un ordi, passer par mobile.me, gratuit pour cette fonction, et > c'est par là

dingue ce que google est capable de faire avec "localisation ipad"


----------



## Thr_ju (7 Avril 2011)

Ah oui je ne savais pas qu'on passait par MobileMe "gratuit" pour cette fonction. Etant abonné à MobileMe, je ne m'étais pas posé la question.


----------



## timbx33 (7 Avril 2011)

et oui ! sinon mon ipad ne pouvait pas me localiser ?!


----------

